# Recall Process Begins -- But No Info On Replacement Yet.



## Jason303 (Mar 13, 2013)

SRAM Launches Hydraulic Brake Recall Website | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos

Anyone done with SRAM because of this?


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

No. Waiting for a resolution so I can get back to riding my Crux. So far I am impressed with how SRAM is stepping up to deal with this [email protected]#$ of a situation. What they do in the days to come will determine my feelings about the company. 
Message from the President | SRAM Road Hydraulic Brake Recall


----------



## rgibOC (Oct 26, 2013)

The latest is that SRAM is suppling mechanical replacements. Mine are on order and should be here in a week or so. In the mean time riding my backup.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah they are sending out discs and rim brake mechanical versions. Does that mean new shifters also?

I can't imagine the cost of this recall.


----------



## rgibOC (Oct 26, 2013)

I finally got my retro fit done. New shifters, levers, hoods, calipers and pads. Mechanical for now. I have the option to keep this set up plus a $200 refund or return them when the new hydraulic system is available sometime this spring. If the braking is about the same I think I'll the mechanicals. I don't want to have to beta test another new design.


----------



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

Has anyone received the replacement brakes yet? I don't believe SRAM will follow through on their last update saying the 1st week of May the replacements will start to ship. Over a month ago the last video update said in the next few weeks there would be a product update showing off the new system. Nothing!!


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

New hydro parts for mine arrived at shop today. Hopefully I can drop off bike this weekend for upgrade. I'm sure it will be ready sometime next week.


----------

